# OEM bluetooth not functioning with Dension 100 gateway



## preilly5 (Apr 5, 2009)

has anyone had any issues with the "Dension GW16VC1 Gateway 100" kit and the factory installed bluetooth kit (Parrot 5.10C)? i have a 2008 R32 with an RCD500 head unit, and since i have installed the kit the bluetooth has stopped working. i emailed dension with these details and integrating with the bluetooth before i purchased the kit and they assured me that this is not an issue...... i have emailed them last week since the install but they have not responded.
Does anyone know which pinouts the bluetooth uses on the quad connector? i am sure that it will work but a bit of rewiring needs to be done.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: OEM bluetooth not functioning with Dension 100 gateway (preilly5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *preilly5* »_has anyone had any issues with the "Dension GW16VC1 Gateway 100" kit and the factory installed bluetooth kit (Parrot 5.10C)? i have a 2008 R32 with an RCD500 head unit, and since i have installed the kit the bluetooth has stopped working. i emailed dension with these details and integrating with the bluetooth before i purchased the kit and they assured me that this is not an issue...... i have emailed them last week since the install but they have not responded.
Does anyone know which pinouts the bluetooth uses on the quad connector? i am sure that it will work but a bit of rewiring needs to be done.

What kind of bluetooth? Is it the one that uses the steering wheel buttons?


----------

